# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Не брать живым / Green Zone

## Patron

*Не брать живым / Green Zone*

*Страна:* США, Франция, Великобритания, Испания
*Режиссер:* Пол Гринграсс / Paul Greengrass
*В ролях:* Игал Наор, Саид Фарадж, Мэтт Дэймон, Никойе Бэнкс, Джерри Делла Салла, Шон Хьюз, Майкл Двайер, Эдуард Х. Р. Глюк
*Жанр:* боевик, триллер
*Мировая премьера:* 26 февраля 2010
*Премьера в России:* 11 марта 2010

*Перевод:* Профессиональный (полное дублирование)
*Видео:* Xvid 720x304 23.98fps
*Аудио:* Dolby AC3 48000Hz 6ch 384Kbps
*Размер файла:* 1.36 GB

*Рейтинг Кинопоиск.ru:* 6.698 (3 326)
*Рейтинг IMDB:* 7.10 (18 714)

В «Зелёной зоне» оккупированного Ирака — территории, находящейся под контролем армии Соединенных Штатов — агенты ЦРУ тщетно ищут следы оружия массового поражения. Необъективность расследования становится очевидной офицеру Рою Миллеру, попытавшемуся придать огласке полученные результаты. Но как далеко могут зайти генералы, решившие во что бы то ни стало навести порядок в нестабильном регионе?

----------


## BiZ111

Какой-то он пресноватенький

----------

